# How many times do red bellys breed?



## TroyAjack (Nov 16, 2004)

i wasjust wondering how many times p's breed a year or w/e red bellies


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

Once they breed the first time. If conditions stay constant they breed quite frequently. It depends on a variety of factors.


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

they sex like savages when they start doin the nasty. you can expect fry once a month/two months if you are successful. i was reading old posts and there are some that sex like crazy and some that were on and off.

EDIT: i don't know how long this cycle goes on for though.. i just know that this is how often the guy got a batch of fry when his p's started breeding.. i'm not sure if they are still breeding till this day. NIKE was his username if i remember correctly..


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

SpAzZy said:


> they sex like savages when they start doin the nasty.


haha sounds like the hook from an old rap song


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

dont quote me on this. but i belive that red bellys will bread untill they get very old and the eggs are no longer fertile.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

as often as once a week. IME


----------



## WolfFace (Nov 2, 2004)

My reds started breeding about 7-8 months ago, after their first time they've been at it every two weeks more or less. Have seen them doin da thing as often as every week.
I have two couples who breed simultaneously almost every time.

Damned hard to get them to grow up tho...


----------



## buette (May 12, 2004)

hello

my p´s started breeding behavior after one week again
it was rumble in my tank, they attacked the other 4 P all the time
until i´ve changed my tank setup to stop them
today it is better but the other 4 didnt look so good


----------

